# Biocube Conversion



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been designing and working on this system for years now and have finally completed the construction. The time lapse is primarily due to having young children and not having the needed time and space to work on the project. I converted a 29 gallon biocube into a vivarium. I took pictures of most of the work along the way and I’m grateful to the many people that have answered questions for me as I stumbled through this process. There are some of the traditional noob items in this build and for that I am sorry but I hope you all like it. I still don’t have my leaf litter in but I will add it s few days prior to my bug order from glassbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Coming (as it seems quite a few do) from the aquarium industry I wanted to make sure I had a center piece for my system that added depth and dimension so thanks to Mike I was capable of selecting from his collection a fantastic piece of ghost wood to build the system around. (The one of the left was what I went with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Next I gutted the hood of the existing biocube and retrofitted it with a custom StevesLEDs system. I had utilized lots of input and research from this forum and it’s advanced hobbyists to build a custom LED array. It is also controlled by a BlueFish Mini controller and currently tracks Peru real-time weather data. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Screenshot from the controller as of right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Next I needed to make sure that the critters and their food did not have any route of escape. My wife would never forgive me for frog jerky or a fruit fly explosion in our house so I had a custom laser cut frame made that I lined with the stainless steel mesh that was recommended in an older topic from DB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Following the complete sealing of the screened top I moved on to modifications for the filtration wall that is in the back of a biocube. I removed the whole filtration chamber cut out sections from the bottom to allow for proper drainage/circulation of the water that would drain through the false bottom as well screened off all additional sections of the filtration wall that would typically be for water flow or surface ventilation. I also added a waterproof cpu fan with controller to the back chamber that blows air from the filtration chamber into the display area of the tank.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Next came finally creating the wall and designing the hardscape. I went with the foam method covered in black silicone and a background mix from NEHerp and virgin cork bark from GlassBox.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

At this point the tank finally came in the house the last week of 2017 to its final resting place in my son’s room. I added ADA la plata around the false bottom to dress up the edges and allow for a naturally sloping run off and stones collected from Lake Tahoe 3 years ago I also added some different natural items from Glassbox to add more texture a dimension to the design.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

To maintain a natural look I layered in the calcium fortified clay after discussing at length with Pumilo the advantages to running a system with the clay as the primary substrate. Because of he time constraints I purchased the clay from Glassbox and also layered in some ABG in a few pockets against the back wall for convenient planting without risking compacting the clay substrate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

And the end of the construction journey occurred tonight. I installed the MistKing system to the boys delight and it is programmed to go off at two intervals during the day. First thing in the morning and then a short burst 1.5hrs before sundown. The lights do track the real-time weather for sunrise, sunset, and lunar cycles as well as weather patterns and storms but there isn’t an integration option for the MistKing so it just flows at those times. I will be covering the airline in the to p left corner with hygrolon prior to painting on the dusk moss mix and folious moss mix. Glass laying pods were purchased in the charity auction in 2016 from BrianBug and both of my sons love them immensely. If they go on sale again I will expect my wife and kids will want to add 3-5 more! Thanks for looking and have a happy 2018! Questions and comments are more then welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Painted on the dusk moss yesterday. Have the light output turned up to peak at 85% output. How soon till I would expect to see some growth? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

kblack3 said:


> Painted on the dusk moss yesterday. Have the light output turned up to peak at 85% output. How soon till I would expect to see some growth? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I like the hardscape of the tank it looks nice! Can you post a pic of the moss mix grown in? Thinking of buying some but I heard somewhere that it looks at lot like just sphagnum moss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Austindg13 said:


> I like the hardscape of the tank it looks nice! Can you post a pic of the moss mix grown in? Thinking of buying some but I heard somewhere that it looks at lot like just sphagnum moss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes it is starting to grow in now. I added two more misting heads to keep the back wall moist and modified the schedule as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

kblack3 said:


> Yes it is starting to grow in now. I added two more misting heads to keep the back wall moist and modified the schedule as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Been a while but finally planted it!










The only one that looks grumpy so far is the ficus villosa. I made sure the rooted cutting was 1/4” in the moss today so hoping it will turn itself around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Moved across the country and ended up losing only 1 plant. The tank is stable again and I received a fantastic order from Mr Rizzo. New plants are 2 months in and waiting on the spring to do my frog order to finally stock it. 

Any constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Some overnight bloomers. Quick pics didn’t adjust LEDs prior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

More bloomers. I’m truly not the best photographer. 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the hanging fairy outhouse!


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> I like the hanging fairy outhouse!



Yeah that auction we had a few years ago on here I snagged those blown glass egg deposit sites and he tossed that one in too! Not the natural look which I go for but the it keeps the wife and kids happy. Just need to find some fantastica now. It’s been running for a while so I’m ready for frogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## japhia42 (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm getting ready to convert a 29 myself. Did you completely remove the filtration compartment? And if so, how hard was it? Thanks!


----------



## klc21473 (Jan 13, 2021)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------

